# XML Datei parsen, die eigentlich ein newsFeed ist, sich aber an keinen Standard hält



## tzippy (19. April 2010)

Ich habe auf eine entfernte XML Datei Zugriff, die mir news liefert.
Leider hat diese Datei weder einen RSS Tag, noch einen channel tag.
Sie ist nach folgendem Muster aufgebaut:

```
<meldungen>

<meldung>

<ueberschrift> Dies ist die Überschrift </ueberschrift>
<zeile1> Text... </zeile1>
<zeile1> Text... </zeile1>

</meldung>

</meldungen>
```

Nun meine Frage: Wie behandel ich diese Datei am besten? Muss ich mit regular expresions die Tags in channel, title und description umbenennen und die datei dazu auf platte speichern? geht das ueberhaupt mit Javascript?

Wär super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! Danke!


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

tzippy hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auf eine entfernte XML Datei Zugriff, die mir news liefert.


Schau mal hier: XML Auslesen

mfg Maik


----------



## tzippy (22. April 2010)

*Anfängerfrage: XML Datei von Server laden und verarbeiten. Wo anfangen?*

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein grundsätzliches Problem. Und zwar moechte ich folgende xml Datei
http://meldungen.fh-hannover.de/bv/export/meldungen.xml
verarbeiten.
Ich weiß leider gar nicht wo ich ansetzen soll, bzw ob das überhaupt mit Javascript funktioniert. Habe an vielen Stellen gelesen, dass es da cross domain probleme gibt wenn ich auf einen anderen Server zugreifen will.
Mit der folgenden Anleitung http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/JavaScript/JavaScript-Remote-Scripting-Processing-XML-Files/1/
bin ich leider auch nicht weitergekommen. Firebug sagt mir dann immer "XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Kein Element gefunden Adresse: moz-nullprincipal:{8c25c869-13f2-4aaf-b246-4d8f4c80af20} Zeile Nr. 1, Spalte 1:"  (Habe auch andere xml dateien damit getestet, gleicher Fehler)

Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir Starthilfe geben koenntet!
Dankeschoen!


----------



## tzippy (22. April 2010)

*"XMLHttpRequest.responseXML.xml" ist null "responseText" gibt XML Datei wieder. Hilfe*

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Fehlerquelle soweit eingeschränkt (nach langem Suchen), dass es sich jetzt folgendermaßen verhält:
Mein XMLHttpRequest hat den .readyState 4 und den status 200, soweit also alles Okay.
Lasse ich mir den Inhalt der Antwort ausgeben mit .responseText so bekomme ich die XML Datei.

Mein .requestXML gibt 'null' zurück.  .requestText gibt den Inhalt der XML Datei wieder.
Also irgendwie scheint er die XML Datei nicht zu erkennen. Ich habe es mit einer anderen getestet. Funktioniert.
Es muss also an meiner XML liegen.
Vielleicht könntet ihr euch die mal ansehen: http://meldungen.fh-hannover.de/bv/export/meldungen.xml
Es ist leider kein Encoding angegeben. Ob es wohl daran liegt?

Danke!!


----------



## Maik (22. April 2010)

Wieviele Themen willst du noch rund um diese XML-Datei im Forum verteilen?

Auch dieses hab ich nun mit dem Laufenden zusammengetackert.

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. April 2010)

tzippy hat gesagt.:


> Es ist leider kein Encoding angegeben. Ob es wohl daran liegt?



Das würde ich denken, kodiert scheint die Sache in Latin1 zu Sein.

Was ich mich allerdings frage:


> Ich habe auf eine *entfernte *XML Datei Zugriff



...womit hast du diesen Zugriff?
auf entfernte Dateien kann man per AJAX ja zumindest noch nicht einfach so einfach zugreifen.


----------



## tzippy (22. April 2010)

Also ich benutze den XMLHttpRequest() 
Und ich hab jetzt die Antwort vom Server mit der  
	
	
	



```
overrideMimeType('text/html;charset=latin-1');
```
 Methode nochmal in ein richtiges Characterset umgesetzt. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Es führt immer dazu, dass .responseXML "null" ist.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. April 2010)

tzippy hat gesagt.:


> ```
> overrideMimeType('text/html;charset=latin-1');
> ```



hast du es schon mit text/*xml* probiert?

Wo probierst du das Ganze...welcher Browser?


----------



## tzippy (23. April 2010)

Ha, das war es scheinbar!

Ich benutze Safari, da es am Ende ein Widget fuer OSX werden soll. Die overrideMimetype() Methode funktioniert ja leider nur in Safari/firefox. 

Weißt du ob es etwas entsprechendes fuer den IE gibt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. April 2010)

tzippy hat gesagt.:


> Weißt du ob es etwas entsprechendes fuer den IE gibt?



Mir ist da leider nichts bekannt


----------

